# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Smart Cart, self-reliance support system, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

"Hospitality Solutions for 2020 and Beyond - From Wonder Japan Solutions 2017"

February 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

WHILL NEXT Autonomous Mobile System & Smart Cart Self-reliance Support System

Published on Feb 18, 2017




> This electric wheelchair, WHILL NEXT, can move autonomously after users give it a destination via a smartphone application. In addition, this electric wheelchair allows multiple units to travel in a single file line. The proprietary technology in the WHILL NEXT also can link to sensor-equipped luggage carts that automatically follow the wheelchair without getting lost. Designed for crowded areas such as airports, it is equipped with image recognition technology, self-position sensors, and obstacle-detecting safety sensors, so it can move autonomously and safely even in a crowd. After unloading the luggage at the destination, the cart will automatically return to the next customer.

----------

